# Help!!! or tips for my first commercial shoot!!!



## Brentles (Mar 30, 2010)

I just landed my first commercial shoot...taking pics of hot tubs, saunas, and vanishing edge pools....

Is there anything I should definately know in order to make this sucessfull?....is there anything I should try to avoid?

ANY help would be fantastic!!


Thanks in advance!


----------



## HalftoneStudio (Mar 30, 2010)

Know exactly what your client is looking for and keep in mind the end use of the photos.  I'm assuming you don't have a portfolio of similar shots, so try to get a feel for what they want.  Having them show you other professional examples will give you an idea of what you need to deliver.  Depending on use, also leave plenty negative space for the graphics designers use.  You can always crop in, you can't crop out.  Just make sure your camera is going to be able to produce the resolutions needed.

Having models in your shots too will take them to the next level too.  It may not be something your client has thought of, but having models will give scale to the pool or hot tub. Not to mention, make the photos visually interesting to look at.

If you don't know a whole lot about the subject you're shooting immerse yourself in the subject and learn everything you can before the shoot.  Know what's important to not only the client but also the consumer. Get detail shots to show quality and features.  You want your photos to best show every aspect of each product without the customer having to physically experience it.

If you go beyond your clients expectations, they will hopefully spread the word to their friends and hopefully lead to more work.

Lastly, know what to charge. Commercial photography generally isn't priced like consumer images.  Product photography specifically has a much shorter lifespan than most other work so you need to figure that into your costs as well.  

Not directed specifically at you, but when I see anyone breaking into a pro market I urge them to charge what the market rate is.  If one end up undercutting all the pros in the area they may get a short burst of business, but they are hurting the industry in the long term and hurting their own profits.


----------



## Brentles (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow!! I wasn't expecting such an informative reply....THANK YOU!!:mrgreen:

Now I've just got to work out the contract details.....I don't want to undercharge for my services....or overcharge...I'm used to doing work for families...have no idea what to charge for a commercial gig...!


----------



## Brentles (Mar 30, 2010)

My main problem is....I don't know what the pros are charging....


----------

